# veiled chameleon with a puffy swollen eye, pls help



## PicassoTheVeiled (Apr 22, 2010)

hello, i wish this didnt have to be my first post, but my rescued veiled chameleon "picasso" has a swollen eye. the eye itself is swollen as well as there is fluid around it.

he has been to 2 different vets and has had numerous visits. his previous owner was doing virtually everything in the book that was wrong. anyway, he has been on numerous antibiotics to help and nothing is working! so far he has been on metronidazole, has had a vitamin A supplement, calcium supplement, a antibiotic that i cant remember the name of, and is currently on fortaz. im literally at my witts end, i dont know whats going on and neither does my vet.

does anyone have any ideas as to what could be going on? if the fortaz medicine does not work, he is being refered to a reptile optomologist at UC Davis, ca. ive researched all i can and have only come up with potokeratoconjunctivitis, sinus infection/respritory infection, nasolacrimal duct blockage.... i dont know what the vet was trying to treat with the meds before, but these are the only things i can find.

has anyone ever run into a problem like this? (with a swollen, fluid filled eye)

thanks guys


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

this is sadly quite common in yemens,usually caused by an abscess in the head cavity,the fluid may well be coming out through the eye as its no where else to go,it builds up inside the head cavity,then leaks out through the eye.
are you seeing a herp vet,one that specializes in reptiles? has he mentioned an abscess? the usual treatment is a course of baytril and a small operation to remove the abscess.
go back to your vet,talk about the possibility of it being an abscess inside the head cavity.
this is very treatable if caught quick
: victory:


----------

